# Salt curing hams (prosciutto )



## cycletrash (Jan 26, 2011)

This is my first time doing this , but we bought 4 hind legs. We cut out the h bone , massaged the blood out them , salted them . will update as we go along.....


----------



## cycletrash (Jan 26, 2011)

will flip over and drain off tommorrow


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 26, 2011)

Are you using a curing agent?


----------



## cycletrash (Jan 26, 2011)

No , just salting....I know this going to get everyone worked up....LOL


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 26, 2011)

Good luck with them Cycletrash... looking forward to seeing your outcome.


----------



## eman (Jan 26, 2011)

Hope ya got insurance if ya feeding them to anyone besides family  and then if it was my family i wouldn't trust that


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 27, 2011)

what length of time are you salting them for?


----------



## ak1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks good.

My brother in law is doing one for me right now.


----------



## cycletrash (Jan 27, 2011)

We are re salting them daily and flipping them for 5 days, then we plan on hanging them til Holidays, (thanksgiving and Christmas )


----------



## cycletrash (Jan 27, 2011)

Hopefully we will have prosciutto ham then ! :)


----------



## dave54 (Jan 27, 2011)

are they done yet?


----------



## cycletrash (Jan 28, 2011)

No Dave I believe My Neighbor and Sam are eyeing yours up !! And My Mother thinks you and I are going over the deep end....just wait til we feed her she will convert!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm shakey on this one too Bob. But I'll see how things turn out and I would let you eat it first and then maybe I'll eat some.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2011)

I would double check that Insurance policy too.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 28, 2011)

VERY interested to see how these turn out, I know y'all did a lot of research on your processes; we all just might learn something here!  Good luck on your endeavor, look forward to a successful outcome!


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's a link and recipe, and there's more of them too to research about this whole process... sounds like you're on to something reeaalll good!  Prosciutto is delicious... (from an old Deli guy..!)

http://www.ehow.com/how_2044958_make-prosciutto.html


----------



## ak1 (Jan 29, 2011)

That's a very similar method to how my family does it, except the hams are also cold smoked for days.


----------



## bbally (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a hint you might want to try, since your vessel is not deep enough to cover the face end and the leg joint end you might want to use plastic wrap to keep a full face of salt on the two ends.

I do a lot of these salt only cures to make Jamon.  Are you planning on the outdoor 12 month aging?  Or are you going straight country salt cured ham?

If you get it through without bone sour they are amazing.  I have two now that are three years old and all outdoor tree hanging cured. (stainless steel cage to keep birds and bears out and very high in the trees at 8700 feet ASL.

Good luck, the advanced techniques require patients, but produce an excellent product.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 29, 2011)

bbally said:


> Just a hint you might want to try, since your vessel is not deep enough to cover the face end and the leg joint end you might want to use plastic wrap to keep a full face of salt on the two ends.
> 
> I do a lot of these salt only cures to make Jamon.  Are you planning on the outdoor 12 month aging?  Or are you going straight country salt cured ham?
> 
> ...


Excellent advice....as usual. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It's hard to age one 12 months... I'm always too impatient. lol

One way to check for bone sour is to run a piece of wire down into the meat, then pull it out and check the smell. You should be able to tell if the meat is souring. 

Good luck with it Cycletrash. :)


----------



## cycletrash (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, cowgirl


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 30, 2011)

cycletrash said:


> Thanks for the tip, cowgirl




 You're welcome! :)


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is a video of us cutting out the bone before salting and wieghting down the hams


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 6, 2011)

didn't see anything


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 6, 2011)

oops, after posting that it appeared, must have needed to refresh!


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 6, 2011)

nope, disappeared again


----------



## dave54 (Feb 6, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> nope, disappeared again


Worked for me Pops


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 6, 2011)

after posting the last post, it reappeared, so I watched it to it's end.  

That bone is called the AITCH bone (pronounced "H"), one of three major bones in the leg.  It is connected to the FEMUR bone, the long bone in the ham, which is then connected at the other end to the HOCK of the leg bone in the shank.  you can also remove the hock too, just leaving the femur bone inside, or remove the femur also, cutting into the leg to do so, but also opening the leg so it is no more than 2" thick at any point, eliminating the chance of 'bone sour', or getting cure or salt to the meat before it spoils, or sours.  This is a pic of the bone structure on a leg I did:


----------



## daveb1 (Sep 8, 2011)

How did this ham turn out?

Dave


----------



## dave54 (Sep 9, 2011)

DaveB1 said:


> How did this ham turn out?
> 
> Dave


Rob (cycletrash) and I checked them at the end of July with a stainless steel rod along the bone for bone rot and the rod came

out smelling like a really good ham . they have shrunk by a third of their original size and have gotten hard .

 Rob has all four hanging in his "smoke room" off his basement and they've gotten smoke every time He's smoke anything ,

The smell of the hams are to amazing  and it's getting hard to wait til Thanksgiving what we're shooting for is smoked

prosciutto.  

  Both Rob and I feel we're on the right track curing them this way and have had a Fantastic older Italian friend giving

us pointers on how he and his family have done them for years so we're not worried about them not turning out bad.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 9, 2011)

Man you guys are really patient!


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 9, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Man you guys are really patient!


X2


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 9, 2011)

And  I thought I had patience...wow


----------



## sqwib (Sep 9, 2011)

Don't worry about insurance, you'll be fine

Redondo Iglesias Jamon Serrano hams are usually cured for 15 months and cost about $285.00

FYI
[h1]Jamón Serrano - The Basics[/h1]
_(Dry-Cured Ham from Spain)_

There is nothing more Spanish than jamón serrano. This country ham is a national treasure shared in Spain by all walks of life. Cured for at least a year, it has a much deeper flavor firmer texture than its closest relateive, Italian prosciutto. Serve as a 'Tapa' with cheese and olives, or in your favorite Spanish recipe

Jamon Serrano country ham is a source of great pride among Spaniards. From time immemorial in the mountains of Spain, they have rolled fresh hams in sea salt and hung them from their rafters to cure. A year to eighteen months later the jamones are ready to mount on special stands that are designed so that anyone can stop by, carve a few paper-thin slices, and enjoy an impromptu snack – perhaps with some manchego cheese. 

It is unlike the smoked and salty Virginia country hams, which have to be soaked and cooked. And it is even significantly different from Italian prosciutto, which is cured for a few months with a coating of lard. The Spanish jamón serrano has distinctly more flavor, and significantly less salt than country ham and less fat than prosciutto. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Jamón serrano is more than a delicacy in Spain; it is a normal part of every family’s life. Every tapas bar and neighborhood café has their own hams. During the Holiday Season there are literally hundreds of them hanging from the rafters of major food stores for the holiday shoppers. 

What is the appeal? Jamon Serrano is a flavorful, natural ham, cured in the country air. This extended curing transforms the ham, imparting a deep flavor and aroma. This lengthy curing also means it is much less fatty and has a firmer bite than Italian prosciutto. You can serve it sliced paper-thin with cheese and olives, or use it to flavor your favorite Spanish recipes. 

The secret to jamon lies in its curing, recreating the effect of traditional techniques. This tradition is kept alive in rural areas where in early winter, family and friends gather to slaughter their livestock in preparation for winter months. The hams are placed in sea salt for a brief period of time – approximately one day per kilo – and then they are strung up. They are allowed to experience the changes of temperature as the seasons progress. The right time to eat them is when an experienced ham-master inserts a long splinter of cow bone and whiffs the jamón, like a connoisseur of wine who sniffs the cork.


----------



## cycletrash (Oct 8, 2011)

9 months and looking good!


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, great looking product!


----------



## cycletrash (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanx pops !


----------



## michael ark (Oct 8, 2011)

Here is some reading for you .Thought it might help.http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/hams-other-meats/spanish


----------



## cycletrash (Nov 22, 2011)

This is the finish product of Dave 54 and my Hams ! It is a success ! Worth the wait . We even got the ultimate compliment from Dave54 wife , she said " she is not eating that 20.00 imported shit from the  store anymore ! " We were told to get busy on the hams for next year!! We are off to the meat market!!!


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jak757 (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful!!!

You guys have inspired me.  I must do this!

Have you seen the Ohio Members group that got started?  You should check it out (and bring some of that ham to the get together being planned for this summer!  :-)

Very nice job gentlemen!


----------



## cycletrash (Nov 22, 2011)

@ kak757....Thank you and

Yes Dave54 and I were talking about that ! I think it would fun !!


----------



## cycletrash (Nov 23, 2011)

Dave54 and I are doing this again ! You cannot believe how good this prosciutto turned out...its the bomb !!! We went to the meat market and ordered 12 more skin on fresh hams to do for next year !!! We are more than doubling our production !!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 23, 2011)

It looks fabulous!!

 Thanks for taking us along for the ride!!

  Great work!!!

  Gobble Gobble!!!

   Craig


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 23, 2011)

What are the temperature variances and humidity levels where you are hanging them cycletrash? Just curious.


----------



## cycletrash (Nov 24, 2011)

When we started them the temps were between 40 to 55 degrees ... but i kept the humidity below 65....that is very important !! by summer it stayed about 70 degrees in that room but they were pretty much cured by may....pressing and salting for the first 25 to 30 days and keeping them from freezing but cool...for the first few months then keep track of the humidity was my major concern


----------



## jak757 (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome!  Will you be posting the entire process? (hope so).  I'm very interested in this.

Hey, where in Ohio are you guys located?


----------



## cycletrash (Nov 24, 2011)

I can try !! I am outside of Steubenville , Ohio.

If you have questions ask...no secret how its done


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 24, 2011)

cycletrash said:


> When we started them the temps were between 40 to 55 degrees ... but i kept the humidity below 65....that is very important !! by summer it stayed about 70 degrees in that room but they were pretty much cured by may....pressing and salting for the first 25 to 30 days and keeping them from freezing but cool...for the first few months then keep track of the humidity was my major concern




Thanks for the info!


----------



## dave54 (Nov 24, 2011)

and Rob kept a fan on them to keep the air circulating


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 25, 2011)

Well I am curious but concerned.  Definately not for a newbie.


----------



## cycletrash (Nov 25, 2011)

For JAK757 and everyone else interested this basicly this is what we did !! We used more salt and massage them more. We gave them allot of loving care !! Here is a very good video links !



  





These are 4 videos worth watching !!


----------



## jak757 (Nov 27, 2011)

Great videos.  I saw a few others as well.  So is this the basic technique you guys used?


----------



## cycletrash (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes


----------



## shortend (Nov 27, 2011)

WOW!!!! This is absolutely intriguing!!!! Masterful work at it's finest.! How did I ever miss the start of this one? Cycletrash, PLEEEZE keep us abreast of how this years run is going. Are you guys using Berkshire hams as well? We have several purebred Berkshire breeders here in Iowa. Many other breeders produce a Berkshire-Duroc cross. Both very high end quality pork producers, catering to "nitche", but growing markets. As a matter of fact, my father-in-law, was once into the purebred Berkshire market decades ago. He eventually had to give it up, simply because the market wasn't large enough at that time for him to sustain his operation. The push was on for fast-feed-to-market-operations, and to breed leaner and leaner pork products, which eventually led to "Pork-The other white meat". Sorry to say, but that almost destroyed the Heritige breeds, which were the basis for the true flavorful pork that I and many farm kids grew up with. The low fat pork products we have on the market today aren't anything like the wonderful true flavor of pork that I remember. Thankfully, the market is growing for the "true" pork flavor. Maybe, they'll eventually get it figured out and rediscover that good old "pork fat" isn't as "evil" as the studies of the day indicated it was. I'd lay odds, that the reason for the resurgence of the Heritage breeds is directly connected to Government study grants, just as the demise was. They just keep playin' us for suckers. Gotta keep the so called "scolars" employed, now don't we? Butter good, Butter bad. Margerine good, Margerine bad, etc. See a pattern here? Personally, I think that what's leading to all the clogged arteries is a direct result of what the FDA & DOA insist that our food source must contain. For our own good, don't ya know, after all they always know whats best for us, right? I've never bought into any of the "freakin' hustle" of the "food police". Screw 'em all!  I say, if it tastes good, EAT IT!!!

ShortEnd


----------



## cycletrash (Nov 27, 2011)

Shortend I am so glad you understand all this about the pork !!! Dave54 and I have talked and research the Berkshire hogs and regretfully we are not using them. although we want to. I have feeling we will be raising our own just for that reason . I agree it would be better if we used Berkshire pork...Hell pork chops just don't taste the same like they did when I was a boy !! We yearn for the heritage pork taste ! and are Looking to use them in the future !  The results of our prosciutto right now is that everyone that has sampled it ..........Has given the same reply..." Oh My God "

Dave54 and I suddenly have alot of friends...it is amazing how many Ham whores there is out there.  We have to guard our product!!! LMAO


----------



## michael ark (Nov 27, 2011)

Heritage breeds 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  herea link to a story.http://www.stateofq.com/pressroom/a...k-collective-film-makes-strong-case-heritage/


----------



## dave54 (Nov 28, 2011)

all over the mighty dollar!

     got to get them to the market don't ya know

           Thank God someones trying to SAVE THE PIG!!!! 

 


michael ark said:


> Heritage breeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## michael ark (Nov 29, 2011)

I figure in 5 to 10 year  Mangalitsa  hog 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  will be like wagu is to beef
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Too much money in comps this on had $110,000 in prize money.


----------



## melleram (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm guessing a fresh (not cryopacked crap) skin on pork shoulder would work for this as well.??


----------



## sqwib (Dec 6, 2011)

All I can say is...


----------



## cycletrash (Dec 11, 2011)

That's is what we used fresh skin on hind quarters without the hoof


----------



## dave54 (Jan 23, 2012)

Cycletrash and I got them netted and hanging.....And the wait begins


----------



## solaryellow (Jan 23, 2012)

That's a thing of beauty.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 23, 2012)

Things that make you say wow


----------



## big twig (Jan 23, 2012)

I wish I lived closer to you guys, I love prosciutto! Keep up the great work!


----------



## shortend (Jan 23, 2012)

Cycletrash & Dave54, lookin' good there guys. What's left in the process, now? Just controling the humidity, keeping the air moving and waiting? Can that be accomplished by the use of a fan and a dehumidifier, or is it a bit more complicated than that? Looks like you've got an excellent room for it. How tough is it to keep the conditions regulated? Is your room temperature a concern or is it fairly consistent? I'm really interested in watching your process, so please keep us informed on how things are going. 

Thanks and best of luck,

ShortEnd


----------



## cycletrash (Jan 23, 2012)

we keep a fan circulating and in warmer weather we do use a dehumidfier if needed .


----------



## michael ark (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks great! I missed this thread. Any chance for a update?:drool


----------



## ak1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks great so far.


----------



## dave54 (Apr 3, 2012)

michael ark said:


> Looks great! I missed this thread. Any chance for a update?


here ya go












 

they smell really good too!







and  a pic of the Pancetta we just started last week


----------



## cycletrash (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry about not posting more updates, but too busy fighting off people from my basement ...we had to put in a security system and roving guards to protect the basement and smoke room.


----------



## alelover (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks awesome. I used to have that same coat rack.  I see you are using it for something better.


----------



## nakom (Apr 3, 2012)

How do the guys do it down south that let it hang in the heat?  I have had people tell me there family did them all the time long ago but cannot get details.  I just sent 2 hogs off to the butcher!

Looks amazing!  Is the white stuff in the latest pictures salt leaching out?

Nick


----------



## michael ark (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks. Love the coat rack .  Get'er done!:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## dave54 (Apr 3, 2012)

Nakom said:


> How do the guys do it down south that let it hang in the heat?  I have had people tell me there family did them all the time long ago but cannot get details.  I just sent 2 hogs off to the butcher!
> 
> Looks amazing!  Is the white stuff in the latest pictures salt leaching out?
> 
> Nick


   It's lard covering the meat where it was cut from the pig ,helps seal it and with pepper ,wine or vinegar to keep flies of once it gets warm ,( Rob thought we'd try wine this year , so that's what we went with)


----------



## cycletrash (Apr 3, 2012)

that is lard and white mold


----------



## nakom (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the response!

That is one of my conserns trying to hang it for over a year and never get a fly in the room.  Here in TN the flys are out year around it seems.  I know people that said there grampa hung hams in the garage for a year and they were great.  Seems like the 100 deg days would not work well.

Nick


----------



## cycletrash (Apr 4, 2012)

Black pepper helps keep them away


----------



## spartan1967 (Feb 11, 2013)

just got done with my salt cure process lool my pictures up a read my thread >> My first attemp on making proscuitto tell me what u think i need all the help i can get


----------



## spartan1967 (Feb 11, 2013)

Dave  ! did u black pepper urs??


----------



## spartan1967 (Feb 11, 2013)

whats that white stuff sticking out of the poly bag ? is that lard or mold ?


----------



## spartan1967 (Feb 11, 2013)

LOOKING GOOD, DAVE


----------



## spartan1967 (Feb 11, 2013)

DID U GUYS D BONE IT ?


----------



## dave54 (Feb 11, 2013)

SPARTAN1967 said:


> whats that white stuff sticking out of the poly bag ? is that lard or mold ?


Lard

DID U GUYS D BONE IT ?

No this year we didnt ,depended on who we talked to about taking the  bone out

so this year we are trying with bone in


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 12, 2013)

yes


----------



## the sows ear (Feb 13, 2013)

cycletrash -- we have been raising and butchering hogs in the Steubenville area for about twelve years, love to cure our own, but we have two hogs to hang this Friday and no pink salt.  Is there anywhere local to get it, or must we have it sent overnight delivery?

the sow's ear


----------



## dls1 (Feb 13, 2013)

the sows ear said:


> cycletrash -- we have been raising and butchering hogs in the Steubenville area for about twelve years, love to cure our own, but we have two hogs to hang this Friday and no pink salt.  Is there anywhere local to get it, or must we have it sent overnight delivery?
> 
> the sow's ear


Try Butcher Packer Supply. They're usually quick. For expedited shipping call 800-521-3188

http://www.butcher-packer.com/


----------



## spartan1967 (Feb 21, 2013)

You can probably purches salt cure #1 ( pink salt ) from Cabelas online or bassproshops goodluck


----------



## smokeusum (Mar 2, 2013)

SPARTAN1967 said:


> You can probably purches salt cure #1 ( pink salt ) from Cabelas online or bassproshops goodluck


I have found it locally at an organic store in my city, but have also found it at the Amish Market further out... They do have a website you can order from... Trust me, if its needed for canning, curing or preserving - the guys these have it! 
http://www.yodersmart.com/


----------



## KevinsMeats (Jul 17, 2020)

cycletrash said:


> 9 months and looking good!


Where do you get the netting? About to do one?


----------



## KevinsMeats (Jul 17, 2020)

cycletrash said:


> When we started them the temps were between 40 to 55 degrees ... but i kept the humidity below 65....that is very important !! by summer it stayed about 70 degrees in that room but they were pretty much cured by may....pressing and salting for the first 25 to 30 days and keeping them from freezing but cool...for the first few months then keep track of the humidity was my major concern


What was your Humidity after the first few months? I keep my chamber at 70% would that work?


----------

